# Giving It A Name



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay.. this post is going to sound really silly but IBS can sometimes drive you to the point of insanity.So I was having a paticularly bad episode the other night and was lying on the couch in pain, swearing obsene words at my colin for being such a pill. My roommate started laughing at me and suggested I give my colin a name so I can address it better when I'm swearing. This conversation actually helped a little as it took away the anxiety from the pain, and we sat and tried to come up with a name for it.So now we're still trying to come up with a name I can include with my long string of obsene words. Anyone else have stories of insanity like this one?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

*hehe* You sound fantastic! I love your strain of insanity...sounds very similar to my own.names so far:"ï¿½$%&?~*You ****and so on... perhaps' Peter the Pooher...hmmMy colon seems to be a man? I wonder what that says about me? *um* hehe!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Mine's a man too! Figured they both make me sick sometimes(not ment to guy bash, guys..







)We tried some ex-boyfriend names.. but then I'd get a jab of pain from it during the attack and take pity on the ex-boyfriends! lolI like Peter the Pooher! Very cute.One day it will come to me.. the name will instantly pop into my head.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think i might call mine Albert.


----------



## czimkus (Dec 30, 2002)

i actually have named my colon.he's General Colon, a ruthless dictactor who rules south of the border using weapons of ass destruction. he's the ace of spades in my body's war on terror.it's silly, but i have found some value in personifying my condition. i just have to remind myself when i am battling a particularly awful spell of ibs that i have a several ways to keep the General at bay. among them are pepermint tea, yoga, deep relaxation techniques and talking about how i'm feeling with close friends and co-workers. i also find it helpful to check in at this web site occassionally.good luck naming your own colons.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL! That's cute, Charlie!! Maybe I should name mine General-ette Colon...


----------

